# Hygrophila? Species from GWAPA



## plantkeeper

I got a species from a GWAPA member sometime ago. I have seen it first hand and it is NOT Hygrophila corymbosa 'angustifolia'.

Ghazanfar's old 210 gallon tank has it here in the upper left corner.










Can't find a better picture, this will have to do. Hopefully one of these GWAPA guys can jump on this.

Thanks in advance.


----------

